# What is a Lionhead with a Triple Mane?



## Khloe (Aug 31, 2018)

I recently had a litter, and they are 6 weeks old. I have noticed some are more fluffy than the rest and they don't seem to have a V down their backs, like a normal Double Maned Lionhead would have. So I am wondering what to look for to recognize if it is a Triple or Double Maned, and the genetics behind the triple mane.


----------



## SableSteel (Sep 2, 2018)

There aren't triple maned lion heads. One copy of the mane gene is single mane, and two copies is double mane. There are even fluffier lionheads - teddy lionheads - which are full body longhairs that pop up as the result of angoras being crossed in many generations back to improve wool quality. These tend to mat as they age and are therefore considered undesirable to keep from a breeding perspective. If it doesn't have a V down its back, its either a single mane, or a single mane teddy (which look more like jersey woolies, while double mane teddies look like mini english angoras).


----------



## Khloe (Sep 8, 2018)

Okay thanks, I forgot the word teddy.


----------

